# Commands for a gun dog...



## SpottyTB (4 September 2011)

Just got our puppy (9 weeks old tomorrow) and my OH is hopIng to do some shooting with him (he's a sprocker). Already after two days of owning him, our puppy Oak is retrieving his toy pheasant and bringIng it back and dropping it! However, what's the correct comand for a gun dog to drop the game? We've been saying dead mostly and drop the rest of the time, we want to get the command right and obviously only use one to avoid confusion! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## SpottyTB (4 September 2011)

Bump???


----------



## rambling (4 September 2011)

I don't know what the "correct" command is but when I used to do field trials with my IWSs they were required to " retrieve tenderly to HAND " not drop the game , so I used to just ask the dog to "give" . I can't see that it matters what the word is so long as the dog does it correctly.

Just be very careful at this early stage , not to let it deteriorate into a pulling game. You don't want them to get possesive they should be delighted to give it to you.

Our problem used to be that if water got in the Water Spaniels ears they would be tempted to put their bird down so they could shake , then I would be saying "hold it , hold it" under my breath , as they would be marked right down for dropping it on the retrieve.

Noone in the family shoots I just trained and ran them to keep their minds and bodies busy and to make them up in the field . I may be all wrong. Its nearly 40 years ago now but I've a feeling that we had to wait until the judge told us " you may take the game "


----------



## SpottyTB (4 September 2011)

Thank you for your reply rambling! That's really helpful, actually I should have put in OP that when we say dead he let's it go rather than drops it!

For a 9 week old puppy he is remarkably pleased to give us his bird, he's also rolled it over twice so he can pick it up properly (back of the bird), then trots back to us looking extremely proud! 

He's such an intelligent dog already, looking forward to his training years especially! 

Thanks again x


----------



## Toffee44 (4 September 2011)

STOP a gun dog needs a stop.




Never train a dog to stop coming towards you though (I was told) If Teal would stop and sit he would be out this season but hes nowhere near 100% I swear he has pea brain. The puppy however STOPs not problem, dont think a shoot would appreciate dylan bashing through the undergrowth out beating lol.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (4 September 2011)

Is he giving it to you in your hand? 

Remember not to play tuggy games with him. He sounds fab: where are the pics??


----------



## camilla4 (5 September 2011)

Spotty - we always use "dead" as a command to give to the hand (which I consider correct for game) and do also use "drop" to ask the dog to drop to the ground, which I use if playing with a ball.  All our dogs have been working dogs and family pets so both commands are needed.   It does make your life easier though if you only have one command, in which case you can use any word to ask to give to the hand - whatever feels right to you!


----------



## Scranny_Ann (5 September 2011)

Would recommend this book.  Read it from cover to cover

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Taking-Cont...=sr_1_2?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1315224868&sr=1-2

Notice you're in Cornwall too, happy to help with training anytime.  I'm near Newquay.


----------



## j17bow (5 September 2011)

'Dead' - but only when you are holding it gently, dont let him spit it out on the floor. 

If one of ours drops it instead of putting it in our hands they it up again. Just ignore him until he gives it to you correctly. 

Good luck!


----------



## Dry Rot (5 September 2011)

I suggest you work to get the SIT or HUP (choose one or the other, but don't use both!) absolutely drilled into him. He doesn't get his meal unless he HUPS first. Later, you can roll a tennis ball and make him HUP while in full chase after it. He should be HUPPED whenever he sees something like that moving, so later it will be a dawdle to stop him on a rabbit. A check cord (later) is a great tool. Any books by Moxon, Erlandson, or Joe Irving will be good but the best is probably "Spaniels for Sport" published by The Field ages ago. Sure to be a copy on Amazon for pennies. Have fun! That's what it's all about!

Oh, my favourite gundog training book of all is Colonel Hutchinson's "Dog Breaking -- The Most Expeditious, Certain, and Easy Method whether great excellence or only mediocrity be required with Odds and Ends for those who love the dog and gun". (I promise you, that is the title!). My 10th Edition was published in 1845! Hutchinson was a colonel in the cavalry and also a master of horse training.


----------



## Alec Swan (5 September 2011)

Any of the books recommended by Dry Rot,  especially that by Keith Erlandson.  The man could train a dog,  specifically cockers!!

At 9 weeks,  I would allow your puppy a _carefully_ planned retrieve,  once or twice a week.  THAT'S ALL!!  There's an old maxim with gundogs,  "It takes months to make them,  but minutes to ruin them",  and how true that is.  More decent dogs have been ruined by doing too much,  too soon,  than by not doing enough.  A natural retriever,  and it sounds like your puppy is,  will never forget.  Take your time,  and good luck!!  

Alec.


----------



## SpottyTB (6 September 2011)

thank you all for your replies, i was a little worried he was doing to much retrieving, however you cant throw any object for him without him bringing it straight back! He is a smasher and we're really excited for the future, will try and post photo's... 




















Not very good photo's, will get some more for the next question


----------



## Dry Rot (6 September 2011)

More wisdom from Alec.

"Retrieving is a privilege, not a duty!"

As my brother-in-law used to say to his daughter, "If you are very good, mummy might let you help with the washing up!"  (Sadly, little girls get wise very quickly).


----------



## camilla4 (7 September 2011)

SpottyTB said:



			thank you all for your replies, i was a little worried he was doing to much retrieving, however you cant throw any object for him without him bringing it straight back! He is a smasher and we're really excited for the future, will try and post photo's... 




















Not very good photo's, will get some more for the next question 

Click to expand...

Oh God - how gorgeous is that pup?!!!  Damn - now I feel all broody........


----------

